# Costume Piece: Buzzsaw Bracer



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

This is an old picture of my complete buzzsaw bracer for my Blackie Lawless of W.A.S.P. costume about 10 years ago. Maybe it will give someone inspiration. I never did take progress photos because I didn't plan on sharing how I made these although it is really simple. There are two parts to this costume, the bracer and the saw contraption. I never did completely finish the project but they turned out bad ass.

 Bracer Materials:


Black vinyl
Black thread
Grommets
Leather "string" for lack of better words
Pop rivets
Sheet metal
The bracer is made of cheap vinyl remnants from the fabric store. My mother had to sew it for me because obviously I can't sew - heh. The finished bracer had a slit in the middle approx 6" long (1/16" longer than the blade diameter). I punched holes in the vinyl and affixed grommets up the underside to tie it up with. I cut sheet metal down to size to fit over the forearm and formed it to my arm. I grinded off all the metal burrs from cutting the sheet metal. I can't remember why or how I affixed the sheet metal to the bracer with pop rivets (probably just to give it that edge). I would leave them out next time. Anyhow, the gist is you mark where the blade goes on the SM and drill holes equidistant along the line, offset 1/2" (or just on the outside of the metal strap stated below) then pop holes in the vinyl. The sheet metal makes the bracer itself very rigid and durable.

 Saw Blade Materials:


6" circular saw blade (version 1)
Chrome cardboard paper (version 2)
metal strap
JB weld STIK
Version 1: (the cooler option)
Because I like to make everything as close to the real thing as possible, the first set of blades were, in fact, real. I bought a blade and slowly cut it exactly in half with a Dremel. Cut the strap 6" and JB welded the blade to the strap. Put a "snake" of JB weld along the mark where the blade goes, slip the blade contraption into the slit and wiggle it snugly on the sheet metal (always making sure it is square with the bracer - no one is awesome when their gear is lopsided).
VERSION 1: Below is the real blade just before I riveted the bracer to the sheet metal. Still cool though.









Version 2: (the better option)
The real blade and strap are deleted from the scope of this project. Went to a party and scratched someone up a little accidentally. I didn't have much fun holding my arms up the rest of the night so I revamped these. Get the chrome cardboard paper and trace the blade shape accordingly for each side. Spray glue the parts together carefully and trim the saw teeth to finalize look. Hot glue blades to sheet metal and glue slit shut.
VERSION 2: Below is the shiny cardboard paper result - riveted for some reason (yes the rivets are facing the wrong way ).









Move this thread if it's inappropriately placed please.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Both versions look cool. 
Just an Idea for the real bladed version, you could (still can?) have filed the sharp blades edges round & dull, then painted on a couple of clear layers to further round it out a bit more... 
A cool addition to more than one costume, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! I am impressed, the cardboard blades look surprisingly real! Probably a lot safer too, once the keg gets tapped!  Nice job LordH....but you know now that you should always take pictures of the progression, even if it just for your own amusement....now that you are here, you know, we love pictures but I know that was done BHF! Guess you could do a choker to fit around one's neck with a blade coming out.....Sort of a _SAW_ take on the costume idea?!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Zurgh said:


> Both versions look cool.
> Just an Idea for the real bladed version, you could (still can?) have filed the sharp blades edges round & dull, then painted on a couple of clear layers to further round it out a bit more...
> A cool addition to more than one costume, thanks for sharing.


You know Zurgh, honestly I'm not sure if that crossed my mind back then but IF it did, I was probably too lazy to dremel all the tips down . I think what happened was I wanted the real blades to be chromed and it was an expensive step for the final look. Clear layers of what? Thank you for the compliment man. The coolest thing I did at the only party I went to with the real blades was cut limes in half. haha



Pumpkin5 said:


> Wow! I am impressed, the cardboard blades look surprisingly real! Probably a lot safer too, once the keg gets tapped! Nice job LordH....but you know now that you should always take pictures of the progression, even if it just for your own amusement....now that you are here, you know, we love pictures but I know that was done BHF! Guess you could do a choker to fit around one's neck with a blade coming out.....Sort of a SAW take on the costume idea?!


Thanks P5, I was also impressed with how real those looked and the picture above was taken 5 years after I made them. People would look at them in awe and slowly reach over and try to touch them. They have held up nicely over the past decade although the glue is delaminating a little at every tip.

EDIT:
My codpiece was the best part of the costume! Below is the vinyl album cover I copied from. If I find a picture of mine I'll post it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is so WICKED!


----------

